# Should I purchase a miter saw?!



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

About to start laying floor molding throughout the entire house. Miter box was good enough for doors/windows since they were straight cuts with rosette and plinth blocks. So with the floors should I be looking into getting a miter saw? The cheap in me wants to get by without one as I can't see using it after this project but I'm thinking I should buy one to get this done. Can I get by with the box and coping or should I spring for the miter saw? If so, what should I be looking at for just general home use? Laying 4 1/4" base if that matters for blade size, etc....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just about any 10" miter saw will work for your job.

The time you save will amaze you. They are just flat out handy to have around for so many things,even a 'cheap' guy will find it worth while.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Buying a mitre saw was the best thing I could do for trim
But I'm redoing all the windows - so most of the trim
Plus replaced doors, doing flooring + more - so it is getting a lot of use

How many sq ft are you putting down?
What you save in installation costs will make up for the cost of the saw


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

Got about 1000 sq.ft. that needs molding.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Buy the saw... It's like a finish nailer. Once you use it for a job the only thing you regret is not buying it years ago.

Rege


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

If you don't think you'll use it any more, look into renting one.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

I had used the mitre saw box which for me was too slow and not enough precision (probably the operator:laughing then when I was doing more trim work I sprung for a mitre saw - best $100 I spent! It was an inexpensive Delta, not compound, but was a huge time saver. A few years ago I bought a compound mitre saw - spent more $$, but LOVE LOVE LOVE it! I use it all the time -- not just for trim work.

I agree -- it ranks right up there with the finish nailer on a "gotta have it" list.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

$100 nice price. Most I'm looking into are about 300 which I thought was at the low end of the saws prices.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

I see these on sale often for the $100 price range so keep you eye peeled for a deal!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rox is right --plenty of inexpensive 10" saws out there.

For seldom use a cheap one should do--MIKE--


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I was shopping for 10" blades a couple of years ago when I spied "such a deal"! It was a 10" Ryobi with a box full of blades (10 of them, as I recall) for $86.95. With all the bad mouthing Ryobi gets, I figured I'd probably just take the saw to the job site to whack up 2x4 cripples and braces. It turned out to be a very accurate and light weight saw that I have used quite a bit for general trim work.

Not all the blades were great. But most were more than adequate. Enough that I figured I got the saw for nothing, nada, zero, zilch. And that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a Ryobi compound that does a heck of a lot of work around my house. It did a great job for the crown molding and picture frame wainscot that I put up. Truth be told, it's not my saw, it's my fathers. I "borrowed" it, and it just lives at my house until he needs it again (likely never). If he ever does need it back, the first place I go after dropping it at his house will be to buy a new compound miter saw.


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Get the right tool, no question. For my little house project, I bought a bunch of tools on Craigs list. 50% of the new price in the store was the max I ever paid, most were less. I kept most, but re-sold the ones that fell into the "I'll never use this again pile". If you find a deal on a used one, it's easy to sell it for what you paid. If there is a loss....consider it a rental fee. It will save you time and frustration in the long run.


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok guys so I've been keeping an eye out and came across a saw tonight. I may pick it up tomorrow so wanted to see if I could get some feedback on it. The price is right, good reviews, thinking may be good for general home use. Basically I'm not up with terms and numbers yet as far as it's capabilities for cutting miters, bevels and such so just need a little help here. Will this saw be able to cut 4 1/4 base molding at 45's or so for my inside/outside corners? This link shows all the details and lists its cutting capacities on the right under its spec list. http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/miter_saws/TS1342L#


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,Mike

According to their spec. sheet that one will only handle 3 1/5 inch stock standing upright against the fence.

You can still use that saw,however you would need to use the compound feature ,which is a bit more time consuming.

I suggest that you get a scrap of the biggest trim that you are likely to cut-then head to the tool department and see if there is a 10" saw that will take your trim standing against the fence.

Cutting the trim 'on the flat' is really no big deal--Just a little more time than standing against the fence.--MIKE--


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had an el cheapo one from Canadian Tire, $89. I used it for years and cursed it just about every time I used it. I have since bought a Dewalt with the stand, it was about 200 (Got a good deal, came with a cordless drill) I wish I had bought a proper saw a long time ago, the accuracy is far superior and it just works better.

I find with almost every tool I buy I use it way more than I thought I would. I try to buy one quality tool for each project I do.


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. Was hoping this would work.... Only $99. I think their was a ridgid next to it on the shelf that said it was capable of 4 5/8 on fence. I'll have to look again think it was an extra $80 .... Good idea though I'll get a scrap piece and check em out.


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Crown Moulding*

Just about any Mitre saw will do for baseboards, the tallest ones I have seen are about 6" so you just lay them flat and bevel your angle into them. Where it gets trickier is with crown moulding. You have te really check what you are buying if you intend to do crouwn moulding.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 12, 2009)

I would spend the money for a nice one. I would even go with a 12" slider. Although more expensive, I use mine all the time. I work for myself and I use it for trim, decks and most everything else under the sun. A nice miter saw on a good table in invaluable. When I finish basements I normally cut all the 2 x's with mine too.


----------

